# Honda EM5000SX generator wiring help please



## sundug (Feb 13, 2016)

My friend burned a stator in his EM5000SX Honda generator and gave it to me, tried getting it rewound, didn't work, long story, so I bought a new stator for $736 but have a wiring problem in that the four wires coming from the new stator are green, red, black and yellow, while the four from the harness they are supposed to connect to are gray, red, blue and white. Can anyone tell me how to connect them or how to figure it out? Thanks, Doug


----------

